# Piedmontese



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Unusual breed of niche beef.....click the bull pic to enlarge.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/livestock/news/template1&product=/ag/news/livestock/features&vendorReference=0702DDBA&paneContentId=70116&paneParentId=70104&pagination_num=1


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

That is one ugly bull. Who looks like he is on steroids.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

We have a breeder locally. They're an excellent terminal cross for the right market. Purebreds have had some calving issues but it hasn't been an issue in crosses.


----------

